# How the heck do you pronounce "Akatsuki"?



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 13, 2007)

Title says it all


----------



## Bo shuriken (Apr 13, 2007)

Aw-cat-soo-key.


----------



## Caile (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah-Kah-Tsu-Kee.


----------



## fennixfire (Apr 13, 2007)

But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah-cat-sue-key.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Apr 13, 2007)

I've heard it as "ah-kaht-soo-kee".....
But don't put too much emphasis on on syllable. ^^
Say "Akatsuki", not "Akatsuuuki"....

Did that make sense? ^^'?

Well, this is how I've heard it in the anime....0.0....


----------



## fennixfire (Apr 13, 2007)

Hm. Well this is bothering me now...


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah-Kah-Tsu-Key


----------



## fennixfire (Apr 13, 2007)

M said:


> I've heard it as "ah-kaht-soo-kee".....
> But don't put too much emphasis on on syllable. ^^
> Say "Akatsuki", not "Akatsuuuki"....
> 
> ...


 
I've been hearing and saying it like that too. That is until I heard it in the anime...


----------



## Kyo (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys. I've learnt Japanese and the correct pronunciation is Ah-Ka-tsu-Ki
pretty much, Ah-Car-Tsu-Key


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 13, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?


This is correct.

Japanese people speak their language so quickly that vowel sounds often disappear.

An example, for all you idiots playing the home game:

The names Sasuke, Kotetsu, and even...Akatsuki = Saskay, Kotets, and Akatski.


----------



## wickeddevil (Apr 13, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?


No, they're just pronouncing the 'tsu' quickly. Similar to how we say pro'bly instead of probably.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 13, 2007)

The proper pronunciation is Ah-Kaht-Sue-Key
But the 'Sue' syllable is said fast, so it sounds like Ah-Kaht-Ski


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 13, 2007)

A-Cat-Su-Key


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, i think i understand.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 13, 2007)

a-ka-su-ki


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 13, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?





wickeddevil said:


> No, they're just pronouncing the 'tsu' quickly.


LoL ..........


----------



## ArtsaBang (Apr 13, 2007)

Zabuza said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Japanese people speak their language so quickly that vowel sounds often disappear.
> 
> ...



Yeah, exactly, I was about to say that


----------



## Saya (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah-kaht-soo-kee.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 13, 2007)

I have no idea.


----------



## mastermuyo (Apr 13, 2007)

a-kat-sue-kee


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah-Kat-Ski. They say it pretty fast that's all you really hear.


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahh-Card-Sue-Key


----------



## Nebster (Apr 13, 2007)

ah-kat-su-ki
and sometimes
ah-kat-ski


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 13, 2007)

I love all the japanese scholars in this thread


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 13, 2007)

A-Kat-sue-ki

I think its a tad confusing when they pronounce it in the show. Though not as confusing as how they pronounced Kishimoto's name in Gantz


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

ArtsaBang said:


> Yeah, exactly, I was about to say that



also i agree with u guys!


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 13, 2007)

a:ka:su:ki: this is linguistic writing by the way ^_^
for normal english readers its ah-ka-tsu-ki.  the t is very short its like you are saying su but there is a faint trace of 't'


----------



## Kuya (Apr 13, 2007)

uh cot sue key (really fast)


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 13, 2007)

in japanese they just pronounce it without the "u"...therefore akatski


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

No they just say it fast and the tsu sounds like ts. There is no letter in japanese for just ts but there is a tsu and the word akatsuki means red (aka) moon(tsuki).

Both As sound like Apple , tsu sounds like TSUnade  KI sounds like kinetic.


----------



## sacredshinobi (Apr 13, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?



yeah but that's the suky english version(no affence)but ah-kat-suki is how i pronounce it


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 13, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> But didn't they pronounce it A-kat-ski?



They say it like that in the dub. ??




			
				Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> Ah-Kah-Tsu-Kee.



That's it.


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 13, 2007)

sacredshinobi said:


> yeah but that's the suky english version(no affence)but ah-kat-suki is how i pronounce it



No, if you paid attention during the regular japanese version they say it pretty fast that's how you hear it, ah-kat-ski.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 13, 2007)

In English grammer, Ah-kaht-ski.


----------



## Amekage (Apr 13, 2007)

i used to say "Ah-cat-soo-ki" but after hearing in in the dub, i say "Ah-cats-uki".


----------



## Tobi (Apr 14, 2007)

"Akaa-_ts_u-kee"


Is it right?


----------



## Cloud (Apr 14, 2007)

Tobi said:


> "Akaa-_ts_u-kee"
> 
> 
> Is it right?



yea without the extra a in aka


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2007)

> This is correct.
> 
> Japanese people speak their language so quickly that vowel sounds often disappear.
> 
> ...



This thread was over the moment this was posted. Zabuza pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Mel (Apr 14, 2007)

For me is in the way is written
(Portuguese pronunciation)

A - KT - SU -KI


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 14, 2007)

ok after reading alot of the post here its obvious that alot don't know what they are talking about (no offence) its not akatski as alot are stating it to be.  but generally alot of people will miss the tsu in it just because they are not native speakers(i'm not a native i just happen to be almost tri lingual).  i'm sure that everyone here knows its meaning akatsuki=red moon

therefore we can break it down into aka(pronounced ah-ka)=red and tsuki(pronounced su-ki (with a little t in it almost unnoticeable))=moon. 

therefore we get the end result ah-ka-t-su-ki.(or pretty much the kist of it)


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 14, 2007)

a cat sue kie ^_^


----------



## Nahrootoe (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, as already mentioned, Japanese phonetics are usually pretty simple, and the syllablic sound doesn't change much when characters are joined together, unlike English where letter combinations change the pronunciation of the letters involved.

Most Japanese people tend to say "su" very quickly, often sounding like it's dropped altogether.  Hence "Sasuke" (Sas-kay), "Daisuke" (Dise-Kay), or "Akatsuki" (Ah-kahts-ki).


----------



## Sushi Cyanide (Apr 14, 2007)

A- Ka- Tsu- Ki.
A- kat- suu- key.

Something like that.  It has the 'Aka' and the 't' in 'tsu'  so it's not 'Akasuki'.


----------



## Beluga (Apr 14, 2007)

A-ka- tsuki xD


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah-kah-tsu-ki is how I pronounce.


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Apr 14, 2007)

"Ah-Kah-Sue-Ki"


----------



## l)emonMarine (Apr 14, 2007)

I pronounce it Ah-kat-suk-e, but in the english dub they say A-kat-ski


----------



## Dango (Apr 14, 2007)

Aa-ka-suu-key.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2007)

It's sickening how they must always get rid of the final U, _*for every word*_!


----------



## natwel (Apr 14, 2007)

Aka -Tsu - Ki

the A's in aka are the same A's as in 'can'.

"tsu" as in 'tsunade', but you don't hold the 'u' for long. So it's like 'ttssski'

"Ki" exactly the same pronounciation as "key"


----------



## Akatsuki_Dei (Apr 14, 2007)

a-cat-su-key o_O? i think


----------



## Rokurai (Apr 14, 2007)

Funny how almost no one here knows what they're talking about, except a handful.

And Hiruto, they don't get rid of it. It's just said too fast for you to understand, like how most people say "probly" instead of "probably". It's just easier. We don't always use proper English, why should they have to use proper Japanese?


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Apr 14, 2007)

The "u" isn't pronounced. 

Akat-ski

Just like how Sasuke is "Sas-kay" and not "Sa-su-kay"


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 15, 2007)

And all this time I thought it was ih-tah-chi's bit-ch-es....


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 15, 2007)

Ehm_Ess said:


> The "u" isn't pronounced.
> 
> Akat-ski
> 
> Just like how Sasuke is "Sas-kay" and not "Sa-su-kay"



dude the u is pronounced go to japan and say akatski they will have no idea what you are saying.  the u is just prnounced in a quick succession therefore to non native speakers we can't really tell. i was chatting to my host fater there and i asked him is sasuke(i said sas-ke) a popular name like suzuki and honda he was literally like WTF you on about boy.  he corrected me by saying what i thought was saske aswell but the su said extremely fast therefore we can't pick it up.  just like most asians can't differentiate the l and r in english.

and one more time its  ah-ka-t-su-ki said in quick successions at the ka-t-su part.


----------



## Razza (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah-kat-su-ki with a slight pause between the kat and the su... Well not a pause but the T is a hard T and the u is a short u.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Apr 15, 2007)

A-Cat-sue-kaes


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, a clear U is rarely heard in japanese, but it is a-ka-tsu-ki, just how it looks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2007)

Ehm_Ess said:


> The "u" isn't pronounced.
> 
> Akat-ski
> 
> Just like how Sasuke is "Sas-kay" and not "Sa-su-kay"



The "u" is whispered, and in some cases it is pronounced.


----------

